# Do HD/Lowes accept HF coupons?



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I was just reading a tool review and someone had made a comment that Lowes and HD will honor Harbor Freight's 20% off coupons. I know that Lowes and HD honor each other's coupons, but never knew they'd honor HF. Is this true?


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

I've also seen where people claim that their local HD's and Lowes will honor HF coupons. No Lowes here but the HD's here won't honor HF coupons. It could be that it's a local Lowes and HD store managers' call on whether or not to honor them.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It might have to do if there is a local HF or not.


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

Jim, that could be in certain areas but it's not the case here. As a matter of fact, the HF store here is located right across the street from one of the HD's.


----------



## Quixote (Jun 9, 2008)

Occasionally I'll see the local Home Depot place signs that they'll beat a competitors prices by 10%. The caveat is that it has to be for the same item.

So a 20% coupon, means they'll give me 30% off if it's the same stock numbered item at both HF and HD.

I haven't been able to shop that Harbor Freight type of deal, but I will price shop larger items at Lowes and Home Depot to let them outbid each other.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I tried for the first time at Cypress home depot, and they actually accept it. I'm not sure if all my other close home depot will take it.


----------



## pneufab (Dec 19, 2009)

I was able to use it. It doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## edgarO (Jun 12, 2010)

I went to one and they wouldn't honor it. Went to another one that had a HF down the street and they took the 20% off coupon


----------



## mathom7 (Jun 6, 2010)

I can one up that for confusion. I bought a Ridgid TS at HD a few months back. I was going to put it on will call to pick up with a buddy's truck later, so went to the customer service desk to ask about the process. While talking I asked about honoring competitor's coupons, and showed them the Harbor Freight coupon. I was told they aren't considered competitors. I tried to research HD's policy and found it's not written down, they intentionally leave it up to the discretion of the local manager on duty. My guess is this is to allow them to manipulate the sales (ie help hit sales targets etc). So 2 days later I was ready to actually buy the TS, I had a Lowe's 10% coupon with me as well, but, tried the 20% HF first, a different manager was actually ringing me up since it was a will call order, and they didn't even bat an eye. Accepted it, and I walked out with the saw for $320.

I like that I got a good deal, but, it's annoying that it has to be uncomfortable, can you or can't you? You have 3000 stores, make a policy and let your customers know your position. I'm not really a person who likes to haggle, I don't try to get free dessert from a restaurant if my service is bad. This feels like haggling to me.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I asked at a local HD and they said no. Haven't tried Lowes


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

The Lowe's price match plus 10% is only on the same item. You can't get a Dewalt tablesaw for a Skil price that way. Read the disclaimer at the bottom of the signs advertising this Lowe's policy. When I worked at Lowe's, you had to compare apples to apples.


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info. For what it's worth, my HD took the HF 20% off coupon.


----------

